# Upgraded to FreeBSD 8.0-BETA4 - sshd no longer binds on boot



## Cataztrohpy (Sep 17, 2009)

As stated in my title I recently upgraded to FreeBSD 8.0-BETA4 and now sshd no longer can find an address to bind to on boot. I have to login and manually load it and it works fine. I tried scrolling thru the logs and 'dmesg' to see what might be wrong. 

Did they change the startup procedure for networking? Is 'dhcp' not being run before rc.conf is processed? Or does anyone have any other suggestions for what might be going on because I'm a bit clueless as to why this is happening.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Sep 17, 2009)

I think I saw something similar on a test installation today (on yesterday's FreeBSD 8 build). One of my interfaces was assigned an IP address using DHCP, and pf complained about not being able to load due to that interface not having an IP address yet. Setting the IP address 'hard' at boot-time solved that problem. I think there's something not quite right in the rcorder of start scripts at the moment.


----------



## Alt (Sep 17, 2009)

Try to add 
# REQUIRE: netif
On your /etc/rc.d/sshd file
On my system this must look like this
# REQUIRE: LOGIN cleanvar netif


----------

